# It's been many months..



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

...since I've posted any pics. In fact I don't think I've posted any since getting the D90 and the new 70-300 Nikkor. Here's a few recent shots.


squirrel3 by Doog E, on Flickr


Squirrel by Doog E, on Flickr


Female Bullfinch by Doog E, on Flickr


Greylag Goose? by Doog E, on Flickr​


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

Woah, the first one is superb.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice shots :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shots Dougie. Especially like the first and last ones


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

woah very good quality, nice


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

great DOF !


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm pleased you like them.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great shots!

Was I the only one that started talking, pretending I was that squirrel with my nice tasty nut 


:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Was I the only one that started talking, pretending I was that squirrel with my nice tasty nut
> 
> :lol:


You are a strange fellow. Yes I think you'd be the only one. LOL

Thanks BTW


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah I like!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Was I the only one that started talking, pretending I was that squirrel with my nice tasty nut
> 
> :lol:


Were you talking in an Alvin the Chipmunk voice? Got it stuck in my head now :lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great shots lovely and clear great colours, shame its a grey Squirrel..:lol:
Killem all...:wall:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james_death said:


> Great shots lovely and clear great colours, shame its a grey Squirrel..:lol:
> Killem all...:wall:


LOL I know what you mean.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I like the squirrel best but, they are all very nice shots. I can see you are enjoying your Nikon gear.


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! very impressive images, I hope to see somemore from you.


----------

